# They're Hatching



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Chicks are hatching!!!!


Put 3 dozen eggs in the incubator the on the 10th and they started hatching today, so far have 2 black wyncottes out and the shells starting to crack on about a dozen more.

Have as mix of black wyndottes, araucanas and mutts.

Guess I'm going to have to pass out cigars.....


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

It's so exciting, isn't it????!!!


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrat's !!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> Chicks are hatching!!!!
> Guess I'm going to have to pass out cigars.....


Congratulations "Grandpa!"

Ummmm, not to be picky, but could you make mine Liga Privada No. 9. "Hecho Exclusivamente Para El Jefe" (Translates as "Made exclusively for the Boss.")


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

They all gonna be pink and blue bubblegum!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> They all gonna be pink and blue bubblegum!!!


Well, alright, but that durn bubblegum is awful hard to keep lit!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe so, I could rub them down with a bit of ghost pepper and keep you light up!

Next best thing....lol


That reminds me, I didn't plant any this year, have some seeds left from the last planting and it's not too late to get them started.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

So far six more hatched overnight.

Most of the rest have started to hatch so it looks like it was a fertil batch of eggs.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm.....I'll get back to you, gotta get hold of my cousin and get her full address/zip. You can send them there, let me know postage, I'll reimburse you, no problem. What I have is sand, sand, and more sand....is fertilizer/MiracleGrow needed? Got plenty of water.....but no "topsoil!"


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Up to 13 with 3 more on the way.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Maybe so, I could rub them down with a bit of ghost pepper and keep you light up!
> 
> Next best thing....lol
> 
> That reminds me, I didn't plant any this year, have some seeds left from the last planting and it's not too late to get them started.


Ghost Peppers are sold at Lowe now.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like the total was 16.

May have to call the Maury Show on that lone little white one, didn't have any in the flock the eggs came from.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome!

I loved having chickens.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Davarm said:


> Looks like the total was 16.
> 
> May have to call the Maury Show on that lone little white one, didn't have any in the flock the eggs came from.


My flock is all white birds and we ended up with 10 white chicks and 4 black ones. 2 different hatches and they came out identical. 5 white and 2 black. What are the odds on that?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess I'l throw this out, our "flock" is up to 32 birds now.

I generally dont loose any chicks so I guess I can throw a count out now.

PLUS a mess of quail......


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> My flock is all white birds and we ended up with 10 white chicks and 4 black ones. 2 different hatches and they came out identical. 5 white and 2 black. What are the odds on that?


Well, I thought I might be able to find SOMETHING regarding the "odds," and hit this site......I have NO CLUE what this means!! Since I want to take some chickens to the Retreat, I'm gonna have to start looking into this "chicken" thing. To me, "chickens are chickens," ya chop their heads off, pluck the feathers, clean 'em, and dip 'em in flour and throw 'em in the skillet! Now I find out there's a bazillion KINDS of "chickens," and I have NO IDEA what these people are talking about!!! And apparently some of them even lay BLUE eggs!! :brickwall::doh:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information

http://chickenbreedslist.com/Chicken-Breeds.html


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, I thought I might be able to find SOMETHING regarding the "odds," and hit this site......I have NO CLUE what this means!! Since I want to take some chickens to the Retreat, I'm gonna have to start looking into this "chicken" thing. To me, "chickens are chickens," ya chop their heads off, pluck the feathers, clean 'em, and dip 'em in flour and throw 'em in the skillet! Now I find out there's a bazillion KINDS of "chickens," and I have NO IDEA what these people are talking about!!! And apparently some of them even lay BLUE eggs!! :brickwall::doh:
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information
> 
> http://chickenbreedslist.com/Chicken-Breeds.html


Different breeds have different purposes. The California whites I have are awesome white egg layers but no meat. Other breeds have lots more meat but don't lay as well.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Rhode Island Reds are a good all around chicken, good layers and large enough to be worth putting on the table.

The roosters can be a bit anry but that isn't always a bad thing, they will protect the hens better than a smaller more docile breed.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Davarm said:


> Rhode Island Reds are a good all around chicken, good layers and large enough to be worth putting on the table.
> 
> The roosters can be a bit anry but that isn't always a bad thing, they will protect the hens better than a smaller more docile breed.


We had a RIR roo. He was a pain. He THOUGHT he was tough enough to take on a bobcat. He was wrong...


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> We had a RIR roo. He was a pain. He THOUGHT he was tough enough to take on a bobcat. He was wrong...


And I thought chihuahuas were crazy!!! :rofl:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> And I thought chihuahuas were crazy!!! :rofl:


Pretty sure it's the same bobcat that "tied" with my biggest girl. It was my horse that finally convinced it to stay away.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I "dumped" a big rhode island red rooster off at my uncles house one night, he thought he was bad.............

Wasnt as bad as his 12 guage though, that was the biggest, meanest rooster I've ever seen.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

All 16 chicks are doing fine and they are starting to fledge, below is one of my(FAVORITE) chicks.

Got a txt from one of the step sons tonight and he's bringing us some ducklings tomorrow, dont know how many or what kind but the wife is excited about it.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Chicken math is bad but duck math is a thousand times worse. You could easily end up with 30 to one hundred ducks next spring if you keep them.

Ducks can hide a nest with the best. They bury the eggs and lay in layers and what you think is only 5 eggs can be up to 30 and yes, I have had ducks brood on average, 25 successful ducklings. I am still wacking last years hatches and have 30 ducks in the freezer waiting for their turn at duck soup/canning. Ducks are invasive.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Prolific is OK, I have a neighbor or two that I still need to pi$$.

Some of them seem to be "Cat Magnets", if I can flood them with ducks.......

I've even been thinking about getting geese to keep the cats run off.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> Prolific is OK, I have a neighbor or two that I still need to pi$$. Some of them seem to be "Cat Magnets", if I can flood them with ducks....... I've even been thinking about getting geese to keep the cats run off.


Baby ducks love dogs.....don't know about cats! :scratch

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/12/duck-chasing-dog_n_3428318.html


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Geese love cats too... lol


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

one of our game hens just brought up 2 baby chicks. rhode island red hens are laying and so is the easter egger.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Had a setback with the new chicks.

Went out to check on them this morning and had 2 rat snakes in the brooder, they ate 5 of the chicks and couldn't get back out because of the lumps were too large to slip back through the mesh.

PETA peeps read no further.

I took pleasure in brutally giving the snakes their due, two less to worry about this year.

The snakes are laying on a 6 foot piece of cedar fencing.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Davarm said:


> Had a setback with the new chicks.
> 
> Went out to check on them this morning and had 2 rat snakes in the brooder, they ate 5 of the chicks and couldn't get back out because of the lumps were too large to slip back through the mesh.
> 
> ...


Even the reptile man has no love for snakes. if they go their way, I go mine. If they cause a problem, they become a meal for other critters.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Davarm said:


> Geese love cats too... lol


Geese won't get rid of cats but they will keep you up and p$$ you off as bad as the neighbours. I got rid of mine. Worse than a barking nutcase dog.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Put 54 more eggs in the incubator on the 10th of the month, starting to hatch, I'm going to shoot for keeping a total 30 hens, all the rest I'm going to give away.

Going to pick the best/prettiest then start looking for a home for the rest, the ones that hatched last month are already out of the brooder, gonna get it ready for the newbies today.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You could have a well stocked freezer instead of giving them away


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My wife names them.....lol


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Davarm said:


> My wife names them.....lol


Did she name them breakfast, lunch, dinner, well that's what I would do if I ever name them lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

All the new chicks are mutts but have some really pretty ones.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Got the new chicks out of the house, into the brooder in the coop, they were really pitching a fit in the second incubator I used as a brooder in the grandsons bedroom.

They will be in the brooder in the coop for about a month then I'll let them out with the general population.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm...." then I'll let them out with the general population."

Geez, wha'd they do? Ya gottem in protective custody?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Some of the "mutt" chickens I've incubated have been really good chickens.
I incubated a batch of our son's chickens eggs and from a black rooster and Rhode Island Red hen, 3 of his chickens are white with a couple black spots. It's always fun to see what you get.
The incubator is filled with silkie eggs due in 6 days. Granddaughter is excited because they are due the day of her Birthday slumber party.
Son is raising and selling silkies for the "cute" factor. Kind of like a purse dog. Had four silkies from the last batch, and they are funny looking.


----------

